# Red potatoes



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

I saw Jamie Oliver talking some time back about young kids not knowing what certain foods are when they see them. Look, if a teenager can't id a rutabaga, or a Noni, I would understand. But this....

Me in line at reg in my local BigY market: Hi

Cashier (late teens): Hi, how are you?

Me: Fine, ty.

Cashier: Umm, what are theses?

Me: Red potatoes

I mean, seriously???


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

No time to teach that in HS because they were preparing for college. They'll probably get to potatoes in grad school.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Yep...I've had young teens working the checkout ask me what basil is, cilantro, leeks, celery root, ginger and a whole bunch more. If I have one that asks what basil is, I invite them to give it a smell and watch as their faces light up.


----------



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

I can understand parsley and cilantro on look alone being confused.


----------

